# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  راهنمایی برای قبولی در رشته پزشکی از رشته ریاضی

## mohammadfarokhi

سلام...

دوستان من سال سوم ریاضی ام وسال 93 کنکور دارم .اما میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم ودر اولین سال پزشکی بیارم.چجوری درس بخونم؟ باید چه کتابایی روبخونم؟نظرتون چیه درباره این که سال چهارممو ریاضی بخونم یاتجربی؟برای تابستانم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم؟ضریب درس ها درکنکور تجربی چنده؟
بچه ها توروخداکمکم کنید دارم دیونه میشم...

مرسی...

----------


## Mahnaz

سلاام اقا محمد...
درمورد اینکه سال بعد برین تجربی یا نه باید مشاوره بگیرین به نظرم....زیست باید خیلی خوب و مفهومی بخونین...سعی کنین تو تابستون دروس پایه رو خوب بخونین چیزی نمونه که یاد نگرفته باشین...کتاب 8000 تست گاج و خیلی سبز زیستم خوبه...موفق باشی

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

من که کف کردم برارشتتون...
خوشبحالت...
حالاشمامیگید سال دیگه ریاضی روادامه بدم یاتغییررشته بدم به تجربی؟
میتونید منوبه عنوان مشاورم راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## Mahnaz

:Yahoo (1):  لطف دارین! ایشالا شمام قبول میشین... واقعا نمیدونم. بستگی به توانایییتون داره...ولی فکر کنم بیاین تجربی بهتر باشه...بازم میگم از یکی دیگه هم کمک بگیرین..من ک زیاد اطلاعی ندارم...درخدمتتون هستم ...

----------


## MohoMo

یه چیزی رفیق منم مثل خودت هستم ریاضی بودم زدم تو تجربی ...... چه قدر میتونی درس بخونی ، زیست یه بدی داره اون مطلبی رو که خوندی دو هفته دیگه بیای سراغش جا مهمایادت رفته باید همش بخونیش که اصلا حال نمیده ( یعنی من حال نمیکنم همش یه چیز به طور پیوسته بخونم) 
در بخش مشاوره خوده مریم خانم عالیه ، اقا امیر هم در بخش زیست مدیره اونم رفیقمه می دونم میتونه کمکت کنه و مشاور های سایت هم خوبن ولی نمیدونم چرا دیگه نیستن ...
موفق باشی ...

 :Yahoo (108):

----------


## Parniya

> سلام...
> 
> دوستان من سال سوم ریاضی ام وسال 93 کنکور دارم .اما میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم ودر اولین سال پزشکی بیارم.چجوری درس بخونم؟ باید چه کتابایی روبخونم؟نظرتون چیه درباره این که سال چهارممو ریاضی بخونم یاتجربی؟برای تابستانم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم؟ضریب درس ها درکنکور تجربی چنده؟
> بچه ها توروخداکمکم کنید دارم دیونه میشم...
> 
> مرسی...


سلام مشاور نیستم ، طبق تجربه دوستام
اگه اشکال نداره نظر بدم؟  :Yahoo (94): 

بستگی به خودت داره
زیست رو بدون دبیر وکلاس میفهمی؟

ببین اگه هدفت فقط پزشکی هسش و در صورتی که قبول نشی میمونی پشت کنکور که به نظر من پیش دانشگاهی رو برو تجربی ، اخه پیش ریاضی کتابای سختی داره ، مثلا دیف و تحلیلی و گسسته که خیلی با تجربی درارتباط نیستن ، خب چرا دیگه الکی واسشون وقت بذاری

ولی اگه حاضری سال اول که قبول نشدی یه رشته از ریاضی رو بزنی (( ازاد البته)) خب پیش ریاضی بمون !

*تو تخصص مشاورا دخالت کردم ، عذر !* 

___________________________________

اینکه چجوری بخونی ، به نظر من برو قلم چی یا گزینه 2 ، طبق برنامه یکی از  این موسسه ها بخون + خودت درکنارش 1 برنامه واسه زیست و زمین(اگه خواستی) داشته باش

______________________________

منابع پیشنهادی واسه کنکور



___________________________________

چون پزشکی زیر گروه 1 تجربی هسش ضریب درسا به این صورت هست :



_________________________________________

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

مجددسلام...

از همین الان استرس دارم....

تواناییم توخوندن زیست20.ولی من الان دقیقا اطلاعی ندارم که چه کتابایی رواز چه سال هایی روبخونم؟

واینکه چطور تغییر رشته بدم بیام تجربی؟

----------


## Parniya

> مجددسلام...
> 
> از همین الان استرس دارم....
> 
> تواناییم توخوندن زیست20.ولی من الان دقیقا اطلاعی ندارم که چه کتابایی رواز چه سال هایی روبخونم؟
> 
> واینکه چطور تغییر رشته بدم بیام تجربی؟


منظورت ایناست؟

  کتاب‏های پایه‏ی اوّل دبیرستان (که منبع آزمون هستند) چاپ 1388 -       کتاب‏های پایه‏ی دوم دبیرستان (کع منبع آزمون هستند.) چاپ 1389
-       کتاب‏های پایه‏ی سوم دبیرستان چاپ 1390
-       کتاب‏های پایه‏ ی چهارم دبیرستان چاپ 1391

با مدیر مدرسه ت درمیون بذار ، شهریور کتابا رو امتحان میدی

----------


## M a h d i

یک نگاه به این آمار بندازید :

توکلي با اشاره به ثبت‌نام 507 هزار و 575 داوطلب در گروه آزمايشي علوم  تجربي، گفت: بيش از 46 درصد داوطلبان متقاضي شرکت در اين گروه آزمايشي  هستند.

بیش از 46 درصد از داوطلبان امسال رشتشون تجربی هست
یعنی شما فکر میکنید این تعداد داوطلب رشته تجربی وایسادند که یکی از رشته ریاضی بیاد و بره تازه پزشکی بخونه؟

قبول دارم خیلی ها این آمار سیاه لشکر هستند ولی بازم رقابت خیلی شدید هست
موفق باشید

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

*ballance*تومیگی من نمیتونم؟

چه کتابای روتوتابستان(شهریور) واسه تغییر رشته باید امتحان بدم؟

به نظرت باید روزی چند ساعت درس بخونم که پزشکیه روبیارم؟

کی میتونه واسه برنامه ریزی کمکم کنه؟

----------


## mahsanazeri

​واسه تغییر رشته میتونی بری بزرگسالان تجربی بخونی

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مطمئنی؟
فک کنم شهریور بایدامتحان بدم...نیازی به بزرگسالان نیست؟

----------


## Mahnaz

اقا محمد اینکه واسه پزشکی قبول شدن باید چقدر درس بخونم..کاملا بستگی داره به تواناییهات و بازدهی !!  پرنیا راست میگه اگر واقعا حاضرین واسه رسیدن به هدفتون 1 سال سختی بکشین..تغییر رشته بدین..تا حالا زیست خوندین یا ازمون دادین که ببینین وضعیتتون چطوره؟ راستی بقیه درساتون مثلا ریاضی فیزیک و شیمیتون چطوره؟؟

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

اونا خوبه...ولی ان یعنی یه سال از بقیه جامیمونم؟

----------


## Mahnaz

منظورمو فهمیدین...؟ اخه به نظرم شما الان باید ریاضی فیزیکتون خوب باشه ...یعنی میگم که تو این ی سال دغدغتون بیشتر زیست باشه...چرا جا بمونین؟!
بعد تغییر رشته میرین تجربی...بعدم زیست پایه رو درکنار دروس پیش میخونین...ولی درمورد امتحانش نمیدونم..از مشاورای مدرسه بپرسین

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

اخه گفتن برم بزرگسالان....

زیست روخیلی خیلی دوس دارم ...خیلی راحتم هست برام....ریاضی وفیزیکمم خوبه

----------


## Mahnaz

من 2تا دوست داشتم...ولی سال 3 اومدن تجربی فکر کنم...یکیشون الان پزشکی قبول شده ..یکیش الان پشت کنکوریه!! همش بستگی به علاقت و پشتکارت داره!!همین...ولی قضیه بزرگسال نمیدونم..فکر نکنم اینطور چیزی باشه!

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

فک کنم اشتباه کردن....

شما رتبت چند بود؟

من که خیلی علاقه دارم به زیست طوری که توامتحان کشوری سال اول تنهاکسی بودم که بین 24 نفرنمرش شد20...

----------


## Mahnaz

پیام خصوصی فرستادم واستون...

----------


## 50R005H

این کاری که میخواید انجام بدید تقریبا غیر ممکنه!! زیست رو برای پزشکی نمیشه تو 1 سال خوند. من هم خودم  سال سومم. سال پیش امتحان زیست 2 دادم با هزار بدبختی اومدم تجربی. ولی ریاضی هم  یک رشته داره به اسم مهندسی پزشکی که ظاهرا رشته ی خوبی هم هست.

----------


## M a h d i

من نگفتم نمیتونی (هیچ وقتم نگی نمیتونم)
من فقط میخواستم سختی و مشکلاتش را بهت بگم میدونی چرا؟
چون تو فامیلمون داشتیم  یه نفرا که همین راه شما را پیش گرفت و به این که رفته بود ریاضی خیلی مغرور شده بود که الان دیگه ریاضی و فیزیکم توپه با خودش میگفت تجربی ها ریاضی ها و فیزیکاشون ضعیفه با همین ذهنیت  رفت ریاضی زیستم چند تا کلاس رفت و خلاصه آخرش تو تجربی چیزی نشد
من میخواستم اینا به شما بگم که ریاضی میری حالا فکر نکن دیگه قبولی چون تجربی هایی که هدف دارن و به قصد پزشکی و رشته های دیگه تجربی اومدن هم بیکار نشستند و رقابت تو تجربی فوق العاده بالاست

عقیده من اینه که کسی که میخواد برای پزشکی بخونه از همون اول بره تجربی و از همون جا کار کنه
چون بیشتر کسای که میرن ریاضی با خودشون میگن ریاضی و فیزیکم قوی میشه در صورتی که شما اگه تو خود تجربی روش کار کنی بیشتر نتیجه میگیری این نظر منه
مثلا ببین تو فیزیک چند تا مبحث هست که خوب خاص رشته ریاضی هست شما میخونی تو تجربی نمیاد
هندسه 2 میخونی تجربی ها ندارن
ریاضی هم همینطور
در کل چیزی نیست که بگی نمیتونم خود معلم زیست ما رشته اش ریاضی بوده کنکور تجربی داده پزشکی قبول شده الان داره زیست درس میده
اون آمار که که گذاشتم خودم اولین باری بود که دیدم میدونستم تجربی ها زیادن ولی نه در این حد
شما خودتون ببینید یعنی 50 درصد داوطلب امسال تجربی هستند 50 درصد دیگه ریاضی , انسانی و ...

در مورد تغییر رشته نمیدونم دقیق ولی حتما باید زیست را که امتحان بدی
بزرگسال که فکر نکنم باشه همین درس های تجربی را پاس میکنی فرم تغییر رشته را هم پر میکنی
در مورد این که چند ساعت درس بخونم هیچ وقت نمیشه دقیق گفت میدونی چرا؟
چون شما مثلا یه روز که از خواب بلند میشی خیلی کسلی اصا حال نداری یه جوزی اون روز قطعا نمیتونی قشنگ مطالعه کنی برعکس یه روز خیلی سرحالی میشی کلی درس میخونی حالات و روحیات آدم که ثابت نیست نمیتونی بگی که خوب من از ساعت 6 بلند میشم درس میخونم تا شب که اصا این برنامه استانداردی نیست پیشنهاد من استفاده از کتاب برنامه ریزی به روش قلم چی هستش یا هر کتاب دیگه ایی چون من خودم با این  کتاب کار کردم با کتاب موسسه ایی هم که میرفتم کار کردم هدف این هست که ساعات مطالعه ات را وارد کنی ببینی در این هفته چقدر درس خوندی
برنامه ریزی را با خودت انجام بدی نه این که بری مشاوره بگه ساعت این بشین اینا بخون این ساعت غذا بخور این ساعت بخواب
یک آزمون آزمایشی ثبت نام کن و روی برنامه اون برای خودت برنامه ریزی کن
من قطعا امسال چیزی را که میخوام قبول نمیشم و قصد دارم برای سال بعد ایشالله آزمون های کانون را ثبت نام کنم و با اون برم جلو ( یه وقتم هر چی اوردم رفت خودمم نمیدونم چون هدفی نداشتم نه که نداشته باشم کم کم ازش دور شدم دیگه بیخیالش شدم و فقط میخواستم که یه جوری بگذره خلاصه امسال کلی اشتباه کردم چون اطلاعات کافی نداشتم به نظرم بدم نشد کلی چیز امسال یاد گرفتم)

به نظرم کنکور یعنی تکرار فقط تکرار
نه این که بری کلی کتاب بخری که نتونی هیچ کدوشمون را کامل بخونی این مشکلی هست که خودم امسال داشتم کلی کتاب زیست و ریاضی و الا آخر گرفتم هیچ کدومشم کامل نخوندم و الان به شما میگم یک منبع انتخاب کنید ولی اونا 2 بار 3 بار هر چند بار که میتونید تکرارش کنید و دوباره بخونیدش حالا دیگه نهایتا 2 تا منبع کافیه دیگه ,کافی نیست؟

امیدوارم که تونسته باشم کمکی بهتون کرده باشم
 برید دنبال اون چیزی که دوست دارید و مطمئن باشید که میتونید بدستش بیارید ولی فراموش نکنید که راه سختیه ولی ارزشش را داره که به خاطرش زحمت بکشی و تلاش کنی
ایشالله که به هرچی دوست دارید برسید
موفق باشید

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

چطور نمیشه تو1سال دوتاکتاب زیست خوند؟

----------


## adel

سلام من مثل شما این راه رو طی کردم پارسال. خیلیی تجربش دارم از تلخ و شیرین که بنویسم کل انجمن پر میشه.
1- اول اول اینکه هنوز امتحان نهایی ها مونده. من همین موقع ها جای چسبیدن به نهایی ها اومدم مثل شما دنبال همین حرفا گرفتم معدلم خراب شد ! چون وقتی مثلا امتحان زبان داشتم دنبال این بودم که چطوری زیست بخونم و... . راستی همه ی درس ها رو باید همین خرداد پاس کنی تا تو امتحان تغییر رشته شهریور شرکت کنی. پس این حرف ها رو بزار برای بعد امتحان نهایی
2- برای تغییر رشته به کارشناس امتحانات اداره آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کن. باید 2 تا زیست (زیست 2  و زیست 3) رو تو شهریور بالاتر از 10 بگیری. مهم هم نیست برای کنکور. یعنی پاس کردن فقط مهمه.

3- اینجور که متنتو خوندم خیلی داری حساسیت نشون میدی . منم همینجور بودم به کج رفتم.
اول باید در حد نهایی خوب باشی. یعنی خط به خط بلد باشی .
الان با این سوالات که کدوم کتاب بهتره . همه میگن خیلی سبز. بعد میری میگیری با یک عالمه تست سخت مواجه میشی رسما نا امید میشی. 

سؤالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

یعنی باید همهی درسارو توخردادقبول بشم؟بیشتر برام توضیح بده که چیکاکنم موفق بشم؟مثلااگه درسی مثل حسابان بیفتم دیگه نمیتونم تغییر رشته بدم؟

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

توروخداکمکم کنید خیلی سردرگمم ...

هرکی یه چیزی میگه...

----------


## adel

> یعنی باید همهی درسارو توخردادقبول بشم؟بیشتر برام توضیح بده که چیکاکنم موفق بشم؟مثلااگه درسی مثل حسابان بیفتم دیگه نمیتونم تغییر رشته بدم؟


اصلا امتحان زیست و حسابان تو شهریور با همه. *اصرار می کنم اشتباه من رو تکرار نکننننن*
بشین سخت برای نهایی ها بخون.
اگر هم افتادی تبصره بزن رد کنی.
بعد که دیپلم ریاضی گرفتی برو به کارشناس امتحانات ادارتون در خواست تغییر رشته بده.

----------


## sokot

باسلام
من دیپلم ریاضی دارم والان فارغ التحصیل هستم ومیخوام در کنکور93دررشته تجربی شرکت کنم
اگرمن روزی 10ساعت به بالامطالعه داشته باشم میتوانم در سال اول پزشکی قبول بشم؟

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

یعنی باید حسابان روقبول بشم که بتونم زیست امتحان بدم؟

----------


## استاد مشمولی

> یعنی باید حسابان روقبول بشم که بتونم زیست امتحان بدم؟


کسی بخواد از ریاضی بیاد تجربی کنکور بده علوه بر اینکه دیپلم ریاضی رو باید بگیره باید یه امتحان هم از زیست سوم بده و نمره قابل قبول رو بیاره بعد سال چهارم میره تجربی

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

فقط زیست 3؟

----------


## Parniya

> کسی بخواد از ریاضی بیاد تجربی کنکور بده علوه بر اینکه دیپلم ریاضی رو باید بگیره باید یه امتحان هم از زیست سوم بده و نمره قابل قبول رو بیاره بعد سال چهارم میره تجربی


استاد زمین چی؟  ریاضی و فیزیک سال سوم هم که فقط مخصوص تجربیاست
اینا رو لازم نیست امتحان بده؟

----------


## adel

فقط من زیست دوم و زیست سوم امتحان دادم همین ! 10 هم بیاری کافیه ، نمرش جایی تاثیر نداره.

----------


## استاد مشمولی

> استاد زمین چی؟  ریاضی و فیزیک سال سوم هم که فقط مخصوص تجربیاست
> اینا رو لازم نیست امتحان بده؟


تا اونجا که من میدونم لازم نیست فقط زیست

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

من نمیتونم یه برنامه خوب براخودم بریزم به نظرتون یه مشاور برنامه ریز خوب گیر میاد؟

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

دوستان برای کنکور از چه کتابهایی سوال میاد (از اول دبیرستان)؟

----------


## Parniya

> دوستان برای کنکور از چه کتابهایی سوال میاد (از اول دبیرستان)؟


منابع کنکور 92 - کنکور

----------


## adel

> من نمیتونم یه برنامه خوب براخودم بریزم به نظرتون یه مشاور برنامه ریز خوب گیر میاد؟


زیاد به برنامه و کتاب و اینا حساس نباش. تو فقط شروع کن استارت بزن 2-3 روز هرچی دوست داشتی بخون بعد خودت به نسبت اینکه چقدر می تونی بخونی و چه درس هایی مشکل داری و چه درس هایی قوی تر هستی مرتبش کن ساعت مطالعت رو.
بری مشاور که برنامه جاویی نمیده . یه برنامه می ده اونم اگه دو روز نتونستی انجامش بدی بیخیالش میشی. پس بهتره خودت برنامه بریزی. یه کتابی هست به نام صفر کلوین از تخته سیاه. اونو بگیر در باره برنامه و کلا کنکور و اینا خوب همه چی رو توضیح داده. خودش به نظرم مثل یه مشاور می مونه

----------


## mohammadfarokhi

توالان پیش دانشگاهی هستی؟وضعیتت چطوره؟تونستی تا حالا خوب بخونی؟ازکی باید شروع کنم؟این کتاب صفر کلوین کجا گیر میاد؟

----------


## مهتاب26

سلام
واقعاااز مطالب اموزنده وراهنمایی هاتون ممنونم
من دانشجوهستم ومیخام رشته تجربی راسال93امتحان بدم رشته ام دردبیرستان ریاضی بوده من از گذشته ام ک دردرس خوندن جدی نبودم وسالهای عمرم را هدر دادم پشیمونم
ولی میخام سال بعدحتمابارتبه خوبی قبول بشم باتوجه ب سخنان شماو اینک من میخام در دوران تحصیلم دردانشگاه واسه کنکوربخونم خیلیهابمن میگن این کارنشدنی ومن نمیتونم
میدونم سخت ولی میخام تلاش کنم من باوجود دانشگاه و هزینه هاش ب کلاس کنکور وازمون دسترسی ندارم ولی میخام ازcdاموزشی ک ب درد من تازه کار بخوره حتمااستفادکنم نمی دونم چ کتابهایی خوبن تاتهییه واستفادکنم
میترسم ولی اینبارجدیم توروخداراهنماییم کنید اولاچطوری بخونم دوما چ کتابها وcdهایی راتهییه کنم من ب رشته پزشکی خیلی علاقه دارم دوست دارم تواین رشته موفق بشم ایا میشه بیبرانه منتظرپاسختان هستم
موفق باشید.

----------


## a_l_i_0_0_)

با سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم من رشته ریاضی بودم ولی با وضع سوالای امسال هیچ امیدی ندارم تغییر رشته دادم تجربی بنظرتون اگه تلاش کنم میتونم موفق بشم ؟! لطفا جواب منو بدین با تشکر

ببخشید یک سوال همینجور که دم به دقیقه میگن فلان رشته ایی کنکورش برداشتنو اینا و  میگن قراره سال 93 کنکور نباشد چه طوریه بنظر شما سال 93 کنکور هست یا نه ؟!؟!؟!

----------


## Parniya

> سلام
> واقعاااز مطالب اموزنده وراهنمایی هاتون ممنونم
> من دانشجوهستم ومیخام رشته تجربی راسال93امتحان بدم رشته ام دردبیرستان ریاضی بوده من از گذشته ام ک دردرس خوندن جدی نبودم وسالهای عمرم را هدر دادم پشیمونم
> ولی میخام سال بعدحتمابارتبه خوبی قبول بشم باتوجه ب سخنان شماو اینک من میخام در دوران تحصیلم دردانشگاه واسه کنکوربخونم خیلیهابمن میگن این کارنشدنی ومن نمیتونم
> میدونم سخت ولی میخام تلاش کنم من باوجود دانشگاه و هزینه هاش ب کلاس کنکور وازمون دسترسی ندارم ولی میخام ازcdاموزشی ک ب درد من تازه کار بخوره حتمااستفادکنم نمی دونم چ کتابهایی خوبن تاتهییه واستفادکنم
> میترسم ولی اینبارجدیم توروخداراهنماییم کنید اولاچطوری بخونم دوما چ کتابها وcdهایی راتهییه کنم من ب رشته پزشکی خیلی علاقه دارم دوست دارم تواین رشته موفق بشم ایا میشه بیبرانه منتظرپاسختان هستم
> موفق باشید.


سلام پستتون منتقل شد به بخش مناسب
اگه انجمن منابع کنکور که تو بخش پاتوق کنکوری هاست رو نیگا بندازی فک کنم جواب سوالت که کدوم منابع تستی خوب هستش رو میگیری
شما تلاشت کن حتما قبول میشی

----------


## Parniya

> با سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم من رشته ریاضی بودم ولی با وضع سوالای امسال هیچ امیدی ندارم تغییر رشته دادم تجربی بنظرتون اگه تلاش کنم میتونم موفق بشم ؟! لطفا جواب منو بدین با تشکر
> 
> ببخشید یک سوال همینجور که دم به دقیقه میگن فلان رشته ایی کنکورش برداشتنو اینا و  میگن قراره سال 93 کنکور نباشد چه طوریه بنظر شما سال 93 کنکور هست یا نه ؟!؟!؟!


سلام پستتون منتقل شد به بخش مناسب

شما تلاش کن برنامه ریزی داشته باش از تابستون شروع کن واسه درس خوندن
ایشاا... قبول میشی

نه کنکور رو فعلا حذف نمیکنن
93 کنکور هست

----------

